# Fender Fursuit?



## Lewi (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried/succeded in making a Fender fursuit?


----------



## tuastuod (Nov 20, 2009)

Great bags.. really beautiful..I'm very interested! I would love to find out more.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol bot reply. ^^

They should have a Fender mascot in every con IMO.


----------



## joshstory (Dec 8, 2009)

A good thought, but I would assume you would need the permission of FA's staff, and the creator of Fender...


----------

